# Skidding log with Canadian Horses



## Paygaze (Jul 30, 2011)

Winter time can be very enjoyable when you have a skidding log day with friends. Wishing to keep the Canadian tradition of skidding log with horses we had the most fantastic day by a very cosy and snowing day getting the horse to work. We had learned the use of logging tools and how to safely skid logs. We were using single and a team of Canadian horses to do the hard work. A nice fire was burning all branches and served to warm those who were there to enjoy the show. Although this was hard work for our recent ancestors, we had found a way to make it a social and fun activity for our current generation. If you have the chance to participate in a ''logging party'' with horses, do not hesitate a moment and enjoy the outdoor!!!


----------

